# Submerged Fry Tank



## Pia (Mar 15, 2005)

I used an old plastic fish container with holes and used it to raise my Molly fry. I submerged it inside my ten gallon tank so that it will get warm temperatures and it won't get eaten. Is there anything wrong with doing this? I really don't want to be a fry killer. O_O


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Like a cup or what? and arnt the holes big enough for the babies to get out? how do you feed the babies?


----------

